# laminaria placement



## cooper1 (Feb 9, 2010)

Pt comes in to the office who is being seen for missed abortion. dr places laminaria then the pt is scheduled for treatment of missed abortion at the hospital for the next day. What cpt code do I use for the laminaria placement?

TIA

Tracey


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Feb 9, 2010)

59200 (CPT book, insertion, laminarai)



cooper1 said:


> Pt comes in to the office who is being seen for missed abortion. dr places laminaria then the pt is scheduled for treatment of missed abortion at the hospital for the next day. What cpt code do I use for the laminaria placement?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Tracey


----------



## krista9498 (Mar 22, 2013)

Is the laminaria billed out per unit.  My provider inserted 5 laminara, can I bill for 5 units or just the one?


----------



## Thouvenel (Mar 22, 2013)

59200 is for cervical dilator including laminaria, doesn't matter how many were inserted, it is for the dilation


----------

